# Sex and Monthly?



## just40bp (Mar 19, 2011)

Ladies,

Would you or would you not have sex on your monthly? What would you do for your man in the case of a special trip and its that time?:scratchhead:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

just40bp said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Would you or would you not have sex on your monthly? What would you do for your man in the case of a special trip and its that time?:scratchhead:


BJ's of course !! 

If my flow is not bad, my husband prefers Red sex...even over a BJ.... he wants me to get mine..... I am very thankful this doesn't gross him out, he says... "just get the red towel".







Afterwards ...I won't let him look, and I clean him up. 

Sucks when you plan a vacation & it's "that time". I have found when I get really in the mood, it almost seems to stop ...if it's not heavy.


----------



## xRekani (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe not the first day or two when its heavy, but after that im game (my period only last like 4 days) but he's not really into doing anything, which sucks because I get real horny when im on my period, so during that time I give him all my attention into pleasuring him  of course I like to do that period or no period, but he probably gets more when im on my period


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

when i had a period, shower sex was the move


----------



## BrookeT (Nov 3, 2012)

I am fine with it, so is hubs. The shower is a good place, otherwise just put something down if necessary so you don't stain sheets. 

For me at least, sex while I am on my period really helps with the cramping.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Anything he wants.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Sex during my period, ABSOLUTELY!

Special trip? Pack the orange-colored towel I always used to keep the sheets clean!


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

Nah, I make him wait it out. He doesn't mind and wants it anyway, but that's one of my few boundaries, even if it was a special trip.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Is BJ city here at that time. Lots of passionate, sexy kissing and touching (more than usual). We will have PIV towards the end of my period.


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm always really horny while having my period so as long as it is light we do it, ,otherwise BJ/HJ. It seems most people are the same.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

just40bp said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Would you or would you not have sex on your monthly? What would you do for your man in the case of a special trip and its that time?:scratchhead:


My husband and I always had sex during my monthly. It never bothered him and we'd put a towel under us or do the deed in the shower.


----------



## Pravius (Dec 12, 2012)

I wish my wife would consider this. I can barely get her when she is not bleeding!  (Little rant)


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

just40bp said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Would you or would you not have sex on your monthly? What would you do for your man in the case of a special trip and its that time?:scratchhead:


Op - your wife is unlikely to have full on penis in vagina sex with any of the men on the cruise ship. Is that what you want to hear?

She might however give them a kiss or a BJ or HJ (or anal) but it's unlikely a new man is going to want to go there during her period. Your a man...what do you reckon?

OR maybe her and Mom are just having a nice relaxing cruise?? All the while... they know your upset about it.

Really your thoughts should be on what your going to do when she gets back.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My husband won't touch me with a ten foot pole when I'm having my period. I would LOVE to do it then but he has an aversion. Thankfully I am entering menopause and haven't had a period since last June :smthumbup:


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't get why this one keeps coming back up. Deal with not doing anything sexual for just a few days, it shouldn't be that big of a deal.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

I just find it odd that some men are that squeamish. 

Weird. Humanity certainly is entertaining.


----------



## WEBELONG2GETHER (Jan 22, 2012)

just40bp said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Would you or would you not have sex on your monthly? What would you do for your man in the case of a special trip and its that time?:scratchhead:


I do nothing for him. Its my time and im moody and bleeding heavy and not in the mood so he can wait. If a man was having a discharge out of his penis I would not touch it


----------



## goodwife4 (Jan 7, 2013)

unless i was in pain or super heavy which is only 2 days a month super heavy that is and about every 3 or 4 months i get bad pain, i dont want to do anything then.

use a towel otherwise or help him out with my hand and some gel


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

The messier
the better.


----------



## PinkStars (Jan 29, 2013)

Sex during my time of the month is not an issue with us! We handle business and I just go straight to the restroom to clean up and make sure the sheets aren't stained when we're done. 

Luckily I don't have a heavy flow and my cramps aren't too bad.


----------



## ChiGirl (Jan 20, 2013)

They have those "cups" (diva Cup, soft cup) you can purchase instead of using a tampon/pad. They are pretty great!

I have noticed I am sometimes more horny during that time! Shower also good idea.

I don't think most men mind!

** oh and it's a good cramp cure!!!**


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

humanbecoming said:


> I just find it odd that some men are that squeamish.
> 
> Weird. Humanity certainly is entertaining.


Yeah. Entertaining, that's the word


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

ChiGirl said:


> They have those "cups" (diva Cup, soft cup) you can purchase instead of using a tampon/pad. They are pretty great!
> 
> I have noticed I am sometimes more horny during that time! Shower also good idea.
> 
> ...


If my wife asked to have sex to help cure her cramps while on her period I would probably respond with "take a pill"


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

Hell no.

I have cramps that make me want to die and if he even looks at me, I am tempted to shove him out of a window.

A period is like 3-4 days. I don't understand this concept that a man can't live without his wife doing something to his penis for 3 days.

Seriously, it's 3 days. Leave me alone.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

It's never stopped us in the past. Perhaps on heavy days we might wait.

Mrs Wysh was either horny or angry, sometimes both!

Entering menopause now we think so won't be a problem.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

My wife's period is 6 days. Days 1 and 2 are heavy and she's basically off limits. I'm ok with it anytime. Like Cathy says, the messier the better. But I'm ok with waiting. Once in a while she'll initiate on like day 5 or 6 when it's really light. Also, that 6 days is the only time when she is ok with a no-reciprocation bj to completion. Frankly I'd prefer more bj's more often and less full on sex, but if period week is the only time she's willing I guess I can live with it.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

someone's going to have to explain sex in the shower to me, because it's never worked with me and H. Is it just for coordinated people? And people with no-slip shower floors?

I'm such a heavy bleeder that it's impossible to do it in a bed on days 1-3. I'd soak through a towel in no time. Even when I'm at the end, blood gets everywhere. Last time we did it when I was just spotting (what I consider spotting anyway), and I woke up with blood on my heel. WTF? Not worth it.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Shower sex:
1. He stands behind you, you bend over in a most unladylike way. Tilt you pelvis up toward the ceiling, arch your back, reach between your legs and guide him home. 
2. You lean back against the wall and lift one leg as high as you can, placing that foot against the other wall, most shower/tubs have at least two but usually 3 walls. Tilt your pelvis forward, wrap one arm around his shoulders, in case you slip. He moves between your spread legs. You both may have to adjust the bend of your knees depending on the height disparity. He guides himself home.
3. Hit sits in shower/tub and you sit on top. < -- this can only work if the space is wide enough to accommodate both his sitting girth and your knees on each side of him. You could squat over him and keep your weight on your feet.

My H and I use a red towel. Orgasms make my cramps worse. But I crave sex during my period, except the first two days. I am in so much pain from all directions I really need to be alone for my solitary pity party.


----------



## MissAsh (Jan 31, 2013)

Before the pill, I wouldn't unless it was towards the end. Too messy and gross. But since being on the pill, my period is barely there so it's fine.


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

northernlights said:


> someone's going to have to explain sex in the shower to me, because it's never worked with me and H. Is it just for coordinated people? And people with no-slip shower floors?
> 
> I'm such a heavy bleeder that it's impossible to do it in a bed on days 1-3. I'd soak through a towel in no time. Even when I'm at the end, blood gets everywhere. Last time we did it when I was just spotting (what I consider spotting anyway), and I woke up with blood on my heel. WTF? Not worth it.


OMFG I thought I was alone.

My fiancé is ALWAYS trying to get in the shower with me and I'm like....no, this is not gonna work. 

It's gotten to the point where I lock the door.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Shower sex doesn't work for us. There is quite a height difference between SO and I and it just doesn't work. We still have fun in the shower (we shower together daily), we chat and wash each other which is nice.


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

Holland said:


> Shower sex doesn't work for us. There is quite a height difference between SO and I and it just doesn't work. We still have fun in the shower (we shower together daily), we chat and wash each other which is nice.


I have this problem. He's a foot taller than I am.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Same LB he is a foot taller than me. I used to enjoy shower sex in a past life but that is ok, our shower time is very precious and a nice way to start the day.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

Sex on my period makes everything worse. I swear it brings it back to life. Think I'm done, but noooo. Have sex and bam its back. Makes cramps way worse too. Really sucks and lasts 6 days. Praying for menopause.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

northernlights said:


> someone's going to have to explain sex in the shower to me, because it's never worked with me and H. Is it just for coordinated people? And people with no-slip shower floors?


Sex in the shower.
1] Place Your arms around his neck, like a big hug.
2]He bends over and places his hands firmly on the underside of your buttocks or hips
3]In one motion you " jump " him and he lifts you up, while you wrap your legs around his waist.
4]Lean back against the wall for extra support.
5] Do the deed.


I have only had sex once in my entire life with a woman during her period, and I never liked the scent of that blood.

I usually wait until my wife is off her period before we have PIV sex again.
Been doing that for many, many years and it has never bothered either of us.


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

Shiksa said:


> Sex on my period makes everything worse. I swear it brings it back to life. Think I'm done, but noooo. Have sex and bam its back. Makes cramps way worse too. Really sucks and lasts 6 days. Praying for menopause.


It just makes me bleed harder! 

No, thank you.

My fiancé doesn't mind but he does whine for a blow job.



It's 3 days. Seriously....can I be left alone in misery for 3 days?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My wife can no longer get through her cramps without me it seems. Orgasms relieves her, she told me she went nuts when she had to go through her 'time' alone during our early seperation.



> Sex on my period makes everything worse. I swear it brings it back to life. Think I'm done, but noooo. Have sex and bam its back. Makes cramps way worse too. Really sucks and lasts 6 days. Praying for menopause.


That's one thing I just don't get, for my wife and a few others it relieves it, for many others it just gets messy and bad.


----------



## curious2 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have no issue at all with it. In fact, I would be dissapointed if I was with a guy who was bothered by it. Some women do get extra horny at that time of the month so the sex can be really good. It would be fine if he had an issue with it, understandable. I would be a little dissapointed but no big deal...

Who knows, maybe its the somewhat of a "taboo" that you can't have it or shouldn't do it at that time which makes it more enticing.


----------



## curious2 (Jan 13, 2013)

WEBELONG2GETHER said:


> I do nothing for him. Its my time and im moody and bleeding heavy and not in the mood so he can wait. If a man was having a discharge out of his penis I would not touch it


:rofl:
I might not either....well, not put it near my mouth anyway...


----------



## curious2 (Jan 13, 2013)

Come to think of it, It might not bother me if it were normal and expected like a monthly period. Sperm is a discharge...they love it when we swallow...


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

You can have it!! I'll gladly do with out, not a fan of sex during a period and not a fan of anal either. My mental blocks are far stronger than my penis!!

Wife doesn't care.........she's always been a cuddle first sex second type of girl anway.

2-3 times a week is more than enough!


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

I tell him to wait for the green light when at my Monthly  And he waits. He wouldn't mind going on red, but I don't let him while I'm messy . My Monthly only last 2-3 days, and we wait until it's done. He is rewarded for his patience with BJ so he has no complains


----------



## typical_male (Feb 11, 2013)

I have to admit that I have always been a little grossed out by the idea of sex while my wife is on her period. But I have also been aware that some women (and I think my wife is one) are extra into sex during that time. I have never insisted she do anything for me - I just figured we both would wait until that was over. I never did like the idea of one-sided sex where she just 'takes care of me' but I can't return the favor - and during that time, I just don't know of other ways to get her there, so to speak...

Should I get over myself and figure out a way to be OK with "red" sex? Has any other guy be able to change his mind about it being icky?


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

typical_male said:


> I have to admit that I have always been a little grossed out by the idea of sex while my wife is on her period. But I have also been aware that some women (and I think my wife is one) are extra into sex during that time. I have never insisted she do anything for me - I just figured we both would wait until that was over. I never did like the idea of one-sided sex where she just 'takes care of me' but I can't return the favor - and during that time, I just don't know of other ways to get her there, so to speak...
> 
> Should I get over myself and figure out a way to be OK with "red" sex? Has any other guy be able to change his mind about it being icky?


I don't see why you need to learn to be ok with it. Just wait a few days and then all is good. No reason someone can't go a few days without sex.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

My guy has no problem with sex during my period, including oral. If I'm up for it, we do it. On messy days, we do it in the shower. On lighter days, that's what towels are for. 

I'm not always into it then, though. I might do something just for him, but if I feel icky, then we just wait.

Lots of options - it's not a big deal.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't get why this keeps coming up - sex is natural, periods are natural - just do it and clean up. I have never met a man that said NO during a period. You can always put down a towel or do it in the shower as one poster said.

I can see lights on might not be very pleasant and oral isn't really an option for most people but just PIV sex? Of course. Why not?

Edited to add orgasms are GREAT for cramps!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

gbrad said:


> If my wife asked to have sex to help cure her cramps while on her period I would probably respond with "take a pill"


What's the aversion? I've never met a man who wouldn't have sex during that time so I'm curious.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

EnjoliWoman said:


> What's the aversion? I've never met a man who wouldn't have sex during that time so I'm curious.


It is dirty, I don't want blood on me. And what is the problem with waiting a few days? Seriously, wait a few days. Comparison of how much action you get while married compared to when single, nothing wrong with waiting a few days at all.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Honestly, this is one subject I agree with gbrad. My husband is another man who won't have sex during my period. I've told him I'd try it if he was ever up to it. His problem? The blood mess. However, he does NOT have an aversion to manual stimulation during that time... as long as I have a tampon in. Really, like gbrad said, there's nothing wrong with waiting a few days.


----------



## happysnappy (Jan 8, 2013)

We usually don't because I'd just rather not deal with the hassle but SO travels a lot for work and sometime you just gotta take what you can when you can regardless


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

gbrad said:


> It is dirty, I don't want blood on me.


I realize it's a personal choice. If a guy didn't want to, that's fine.

I wouldn't say it's "dirty" as it's sterile. It's just messy.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

It was never my cup of tea. Lots of cuddling and closeness, but nothing south of the border (for me) during that time.


----------

